# Behaviour change post stud



## TLM (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi

My v is coming up 2 years of age and am contemplating using him at stud. Some of my reading has said that this can cause a change in temperamant and bahaviour.
Does anyone have any first hand experience f this? as at the moment he is laid back, sociable and generally perfect in his behaviour.

I look forward to your responses


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Assuming that at two years of age, he will undergo all the genetic health testing which he passes and that he is of high quality and being bred to a high quality bitch who has also had all the health tests and passed prior to mating - My personal experience has been that the dog is less likely to harrass the girls because he has learned when "it's time" and when it's not. My males have generally been pretty much the same after, if not a bit more mellow and mature in their demeanor in everyday life.

There is a potential for increased posturing and an altercation with other males if there is a bitch coming into season - but that really depends on where the dog fits in the social hierarchy of the pack. Only the most dominant ones are looking to establish themselves against an similar status.

I'd suggest take most of the reading you'll find with a grain of salt as the wives tales and myths regarding intact animals are rampant and fueled evermore by the pro spay/neuter crowd. This is then re-gurgitated as gospel with no firsthand knowledge of the people stumping the agenda. Good for you for asking for information from people with direct knowledge.
Ken


----------

